# Milling hickory?



## little possum (Mar 30, 2010)

We are fixing to take down 2 monster hickory trees (probably 36"+ diameter) and at least 30 feet of good straight trunk. And I was talking to dad and he mentioned that hickory was really preferred for milling. I was just wondering why?

This forum is becoming my favorite, as I am planning a CSM right now. I just love the looks of the grains of wood. We ran some poplar through a circle mill the other day, and it had a beautiful pattern in it.

Thanks


----------



## TraditionalTool (Mar 31, 2010)

You can get some beautiful wood out of those trees most likely, I haven't heard much good in the way of Hickory in regard to milling though, it is hard, hard, hard. Require very sharp edge tools. One of the hardest domestic woods in the U.S. It is known for it's durability for flooring, handles, baseball bats, golf club shafts in days of lore...and such, but it's a beautiful wood, IMO. I especially like it mixed with walnut, a great combination for furniture. Looks kick @$$ for flooring also.

Curious to hear how long of sections most people here would cut the log into, or if they would leave it 30' in length? IOW, do most of you cut the length depending on the storage? Would you cut 3 x 10' logs and slab that up?

I would probably cut a 20' section and a 10' section or 2 x 12' sections and one 6' section.

Keep a sharp chain hangin' around...!!!


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 31, 2010)

Hickory is really, really tough. If I wanted typical boards, I'd cut it to length and take it to a stationary mill. If you want to sell it, you might price it at the mill to see what they're paying. I'd think about chainsaw milling any crotches or special cuts - it'll be slow going and lots of hard work.


----------



## BobL (Mar 31, 2010)

little possum said:


> , as I am planning a CSM right now.



Making or buying?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't mind milling hickory at all,







My bandmill slices right through it,











I like the way hickory looks, and i always keep some around for projects...






Keep in mind, bugs LOVE hickory too, and they will get into it almost as soon as it hits the ground!

Rob


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2010)

BobL said:


> Making or buying?


Most likely making. Im going to be searching for a good build thread.

*Thanks for the replys guys,* I just wasnt sure why it wasnt really liked. I know it is really hard

Here are a few pictures of the 2 that are coming down, unfortunately, these are headed for the grandparents wood stove for next year. Some of it may be used for a BBQ




^that one is 9' 3" circumfrence at breast high




^ that one is 7' 10.5" around at breast high

Nice setup Rob

And oh yea, mills arent paying for hickory right now. But it was 40$ a ton for oak


----------



## BobL (Mar 31, 2010)

little possum said:


> Most likely making. Im going to be searching for a good build thread.
> 
> *Thanks for the replys guys,* I just wasnt sure why it wasnt really liked. I know it is really hard



I have never milled one but don't be put off by the very, very hard comments. Most of what I mill is as hard as dry hickory - it's not a big deal, either you just get really good at sharpening and maintaining a sharp chain or you go do something else.


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Bob, maintaining the chains are just part of cutting it. 

If this wasnt destined for the woodstove, I might would take it to a circle mill and run it through. 

But a bandsaw sure would be nice to have. But I think the csm will be cheaper to start with


----------



## TraditionalTool (Mar 31, 2010)

BobL said:


> I have never milled one but don't be put off by the very, very hard comments. Most of what I mill is as hard as dry hickory - it's not a big deal, either you just get really good at sharpening and maintaining a sharp chain or you go do something else.


That is very true of Hickory, IMO. I was referring to working the wood, and most woodworkers tend to move on to another wood as it is hard and difficult to work with, sans the stuff that really needs the durability.

Difficulty is relative also. If you have a bandmill there is not much difficulty in milling it up. Let us know how it goes with the CSM. Milling shouldn't be that bad when it's green, it's mostly after it's dried. Some of us do build with wood, and working with Hickory can be difficult.

I have about 150 bf of Hickory in my shop, but tend to use Hard Maple whenever I can instead as I like working it much better, so the Hickory just sits over on the side of the shop. I just gave a nice piece to a friend that is making some hammer handles. He's using a lathe though, using 3 centers to turn, 2 are offset, to create a contoured handle. I would do that by hand myself, with spokeshaves and/or rasps. Working it by hand is really where you see the difficulty of working with it. Also seems to be a fair amount of tension released when cutting it on the table saw, so I consider it to be a difficult wood to work in general.


----------



## KeyStep (Apr 1, 2010)

I having been cutting over 8,000 bd feet a year of Hickory due to the Hickory bark beetle/fungus. That dieback is really hitting the USA and it will not be long and larger Hickory trees will be hard to find. I use my Norwood Bandmill and it does a good job overall. Hickory makes for excellent flooring and cabinets. It is a hard to work with but well worth it for me. For flooring it is selling quite a bit higher than Oak at the moment. When looking at that tree it is a real shame to use it for firewood. However, you have to do what you have to do and Hickory makes for great, great firewood. BTU's I believe is around 15% higher than Oak and Hard Maple.


----------



## headleyj (Apr 5, 2010)

When we were building our house I went to a local sawyer/ woodshop and bought out hickory flooring from him. It HAD to be straight to lay it down. A slightly warped piece would NOT bang into place...it would bounce right off and laugh at me...and I was beating the crapola outta it. It was definetly a tougher install that my BIL's oak flooring.

Another note: I dropped a 18 or 20oz framing hammer on it from ~ 10' up on a ladder, thought for sure it damaged the floor. Not a dent...and yes it landed head side down.

It's wicked hard stuff, but looks frikin awesome IMO.


----------

